# Halloween Road Trip 2019



## LibertyFright (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey All! 
To continue this amazing road trip I recently visited Salem, Since Salem has so much stuff i ended up doing a vlog on the Hocus pocus Filming Locations 

Hocus Pocus Filming Locations


----------

